# need help on birds



## budgie_girl (Sep 10, 2006)

hi my name is amy i have 12 children 10 girls and 2 boys i just gave birth to beautiful twins both girls named madisson and jemma  but i have over 72 birds and it is hard to keep them i by a bird nearly every week i even have quails  if you need help on anything just talk to me on the computer and im only32 yrs old. i have budgies , ring-necked pigeons . parrots , quails . cockatiels , rainbow lorikeets and king parrots and alexanderings andgalahs and nunday conours plus much more i also have 2 dogs and a cat  so yer if u need help just talk to me on this computer thanks

budgie_girl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I can't even begin to imagine how you keep up with everything, Amy. I have no children and still have a hard time keeping up with all the birds and animals around here. Thank you for your offer of assistance and welcome to Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome to pigeon-talk.
Thank you for offering your help.
I don't know either how you can keep up, must be lot of work.

Reti


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Well I am just tired*

reading your post.. 12 children?  geez.... you said you buy a bird every week., not to be nosey well ok I am nosey...why do you buy a bird a week and from where? do you have a loft? 

You must be on a parenting forum also right? ha!

welcome to pigeon talk

Andi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Budgie Girl,

You have come to the right place. We all need help from time to time, and your input will be appreciated.

Thank You,
Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome to pigeon Talk Amy. It sounds like you have your hands quite full. Your expertise will be appreciated.


----------

